# bib tights or shorts that hide your junk



## double0jedi (1 Mar 2018)

I commute to work, it is only a short way away so to make it worth while I go a long way out of my way. Its about a 14 mile journey in and I do find the most comfortable clothing to wear is cycle specific. However, when I get to work I have to walk past a lot of people and while the sensible part of me says that I don't give a monekys, part of me is a bit self conscious of the lycra look. I do get a bit of micky taking and sometimes I am very aware of how exposed you can feel in tights or shorts
Does anyone have any experience with tights or bib shorts that have a larger, more "covering" pad?


----------



## screenman (1 Mar 2018)

Ron Hill bottoms would suit the job.


----------



## gavroche (1 Mar 2018)

At my age, I stopped caring what people think when I wear cycling related clothing. My own comfort is more important.


----------



## Slick (1 Mar 2018)

gavroche said:


> At my age, I stopped caring what people think when I wear cycling related clothing. My own comfort is more important.


I'm not sure what age you are but I certainly know what you mean. I have long since given up caring what others think.


----------



## Drago (1 Mar 2018)

I slide 15" of pipe lagging down the left thigh to give some something interesting to gawp at.


----------



## Slick (1 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> I slide 15" of pipe lagging down the left thigh to give some something interesting to gawp at.


----------



## Julia9054 (1 Mar 2018)

I have a pair of Shimano cycling trousers which I wear over pants with a pad. In the summer, mtb shorts.


----------



## Foghat (1 Mar 2018)

double0jedi said:


> Does anyone have any experience with tights or bib shorts that have a larger, more "covering" pad?



Assos pads go up the highest at the front of any shorts I've tried, and are wide enough too. Avoid Castelli at all costs if you want things covered.


----------



## Drago (1 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> Ron Hill bottoms would suit the job.



Aye, Ron Hill Bikesters would do the job.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Mar 2018)

I quite often wear Endura Humvee baggy 3/4 shorts these days (as in my current avatar photo).

A bigger picture.







They can be a bit too warm in hot weather, but that warmth is a plus in cooler weather. The belt is not super-comfy if you have a fat waist (I have recently) but is fine if you are slim/slim-ish (I'm getting back to that).


----------



## winjim (2 Mar 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I quite often wear Endura Humvee baggy 3/4 shorts these days (as in my current avatar photo).
> 
> A bigger picture.
> 
> ...


I'm slim and I had to throw the belt away. I think Endura's sizing is a bit inconsistent though, I have small humvees and medium singletrack 3/4s IIRC.

Back on topic, my head of dept has personally thanked me for wearing baggies over my tights. Not everybody at work does...


----------



## jefmcg (2 Mar 2018)

Google "tucking".

You'll probably need safe search off.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2018)

winjim said:


> I'm slim and I had to throw the belt away.


I can't do that - the stud fastener on my (XL) Humvees gave up under the strain!  

PS Which reminds me - I must sew a large button on them to replace the missing stud, ready for when I can put the tights away for another 8 months or so.


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Mar 2018)

Same issue for me, though no requirement for @Drago pipe insulation

I wear M&S cycling chino's over the top in Winter, and MTB shorts in Summer. Saves my workmates taking the urine


----------



## winjim (2 Mar 2018)

jefmcg said:


> Google "tucking".
> 
> You'll probably need safe search off.


You mean "man, woman, bulldog".


----------



## J1888 (2 Mar 2018)

I stopped caring about it. I'm so handsome and athletic that I think it's quite a nice treat for my colleagues


----------



## Joffey (2 Mar 2018)

Pop some baggy shorts over your bibs


----------



## screenman (2 Mar 2018)

Going back to the title.

*One Person’s Junk is Another Person’s Treasure*.


----------



## Drago (2 Mar 2018)

J1888 said:


> I stopped caring about it. I'm so handsome and athletic that I think it's quite a nice treat for my colleagues



Are you tall as well? If so, see my sig...


----------



## jefmcg (2 Mar 2018)

User46386 said:


> I think you are flattering yourself unnecessarily thinking people will be looking. They wont, they have seen it all before and everyone knows exactly what one looks like. So yours holds no fascination for others.



In contrast, and without body shaming anyone, I'd like to express my gratitude to those men who put in an effort to ensure that strangers don't unwittingly see their penis.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> I slide 15" of pipe lagging down the left thigh to give some something interesting to gawp at.


Pillock


----------



## Vantage (2 Mar 2018)

User46386 said:


> I think you are flattering yourself unnecessarily thinking people will be looking. They wont, they have seen it all before and everyone knows exactly what one looks like. So yours holds no fascination for others.



I don't think the 'Seen one seen 'em all' thing works with male and female bits and bobs. Depending on ones sexual orientation, the spares can be be quite nice to admire.
Here's a shot of my partners rack for all to gawp at.


----------



## J1888 (2 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Are you tall as well? If so, see my sig...



6'1...so tall-ish


----------



## smutchin (2 Mar 2018)

jefmcg said:


> In contrast, and without body shaming anyone, I'd like to express my gratitude to those men who put in an effort to ensure that strangers don't unwittingly see their penis.



Just be grateful the OP didn't post a pic to illustrate the extent of his problem.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Mar 2018)

Just tell ‘em you’re taking the budgies to the vets after work and had nowhere else to keep them...


----------



## jefmcg (2 Mar 2018)

Countdown until someone posts _that_ photo of the Polish cycling team 
10 9 8 7 ...


----------



## Foghat (3 Mar 2018)

jefmcg said:


> In contrast, and without body shaming anyone, I'd like to express my gratitude to those men who put in an effort to ensure that strangers don't unwittingly see their penis.



Faux denials of body-shaming notwithstanding, it would be more appropriate to not imply/project your apparent expectation that male cyclists should wear additional baggy layer(s) over their tight-for-functional-reasons cycling shorts, or in some other way cover any body-shape-revealing short properties, to spare your embarrassment/revulsion/etc so that you don't have to put more effort into overcoming your instinct/urge/whatever-it-is to allow your attention to be drawn to the area in question. Instead, you clearly need to address your own attitude to legitimate gender-neutral functional attire, just as men in polite society are expected to overcome their instinct/urge to allow their attention to be drawn to women's, or indeed men's, equivalent areas.

It's incredibly easy to avoid noticing, or accidentally glimpsing, men's crotches, especially in the context of situations that are the subject of this thread - you should try harder.


----------



## Welsh wheels (3 Mar 2018)

double0jedi said:


> I commute to work, it is only a short way away so to make it worth while I go a long way out of my way. Its about a 14 mile journey in and I do find the most comfortable clothing to wear is cycle specific. However, when I get to work I have to walk past a lot of people and while the sensible part of me says that I don't give a monekys, part of me is a bit self conscious of the lycra look. I do get a bit of micky taking and sometimes I am very aware of how exposed you can feel in tights or shorts
> Does anyone have any experience with tights or bib shorts that have a larger, more "covering" pad?


I don't tend to look for a long time at bloke's private areas even if lycra shorts make particular points stand out a bit, and I operate on the principle that most other people also adopt this rule.


----------



## double0jedi (4 Mar 2018)

User46386 said:


> I think you are flattering yourself unnecessarily thinking people will be looking. They wont, they have seen it all before and everyone knows exactly what one looks like. So yours holds no fascination for others.



Don't get me wrong, I don't think people are furtively looking at "me bits" but a few of the lads will make a few comments that make people look.
If some one in the office shouts, "Look you can see his wang" people will look... they can't help it.
Its like saying "what ever you do don't think if elephants!!" and whats the first thing you think off. 
Generally I am not bothered but if people draw attention to it, you do kind of feel uncomfortable.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (4 Mar 2018)

Vantage said:


> I don't think the 'Seen one seen 'em all' thing works with male and female bits and bobs. Depending on ones sexual orientation, the spares can be be quite nice to admire.
> Here's a shot of my partners rack for all to gawp at.


Your partner does have a nice rack! Not as big as mine (it's a Topeak ), but nice


----------



## winjim (4 Mar 2018)

User46386 said:


> If they are making comments about your crotch then its sexual harrassment and you need to be telling the boss and they need to talk to the individuals concerned. Its not funny and no man or woman needs to put up with it.
> I think your problem lies more with being bullied at work than with cycling attire.I hope you have some support in real life.


Walking into work with your genitals on display could also be construed as sexual harassment. When considering people I know in a professional context, I think we'd all just be a bit more comfortable without having seen each others bits and pieces.


----------



## Vantage (4 Mar 2018)

The world is full of drama queens these days.
I used to work cutting headboards in a caravan furniture company. It was full of women sewing machinists who would wolf wistle and make all sorts of sexual innendo when I got in with my lycra. It was considered on both sides to be harmless fun.
My fiancee was also the subject of sexual jokes etc working at Asdas night shift. She gave as good as she got.
All good fun.
Got help my kids when they'e older.
Humour will be illegal at this rate.


----------



## vickster (4 Mar 2018)

You may be comfortable with that sort of banter but not everyone is

If the op wants to wear something baggy over his tights, then he’s been given a number of good suggestions


----------



## Maenchi (4 Mar 2018)

Endura Singletrack full length cycling trouser.....


----------



## Julia9054 (4 Mar 2018)

Maenchi said:


> Endura Singletrack full length cycling trouser.....


These look good. They don't seem to make the excellent Shimano ones i have any more


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (4 Mar 2018)

I was always put off overshorts by the brushing against the frame making a noise. Were mine just too baggy?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Mar 2018)

You can wear lycra undershorts then stretchy shorts over the top. Bikestars in the colder months as above.


----------



## winjim (4 Mar 2018)

User46386 said:


> He hasnt got his genitals on display though has he? He is wearing cycling tights and the wearing these isnt sexual harrassment.


It has the potential to make other people feel uncomfortable.


----------



## gaijintendo (4 Mar 2018)

Joffey said:


> Pop some baggy shorts over your bibs


I ended up raising my baggies so much, to avoid them snagging on the saddle, that the effect is ruined...


----------



## winjim (4 Mar 2018)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> I was always put off overshorts by the brushing against the frame making a noise. Were mine just too baggy?


The Enduras have velcro tabs to stop them flapping about.


----------



## vickster (4 Mar 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> I ended up raising my baggies so much, to avoid them snagging on the saddle, that the effect is ruined...


I think the OP is looking for some modesty while walking through the workplace not while riding his bike?

He could just slip an item of baggy clothing on as soon as he gets off the bike. He doesn't have to ride in them


----------



## Julia9054 (4 Mar 2018)

vickster said:


> I think the OP is looking for some modesty while walking through the workplace not while riding his bike?
> 
> He could just slip an item of baggy clothing on as soon as he gets off the bike. He doesn't have to ride in them


Seems a bit of a faff if 2 minutes later he is going to change into work gear


----------



## vickster (4 Mar 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> Seems a bit of a faff if 2 minutes later he is going to change into work gear


Less faff than riding 14 miles in unnecessary clothing. A pair of gym shorts for example is hardly difficult. Maybe it's not 2 minutes, he says he walks past lots of people


----------



## Vantage (4 Mar 2018)

Maybe we could just ban anything skintight/clingy.
Or red. Or black. Coz those colours can be deemed as racy.
We could ban shorts, dresses, short sleeve shirts and t shirts. After All they leave proportions of skin uncovered.
Hell, we could all dress head to toe covering as much skin as possible in baggy material that hides the lines of the human body.
No doubt some f***er will moan that my dog is naked.


----------



## Julia9054 (4 Mar 2018)

Vantage said:


> Maybe we could just ban anything skintight/clingy.
> Or red. Or black. Coz those colours can be deemed as racy.
> We could ban shorts, dresses, short sleeve shirts and t shirts. After All they leave proportions of skin uncovered.
> Hell, we could all dress head to toe covering as much skin as possible in baggy material that hides the lines of the human body.
> No doubt some f***er will moan that my dog is naked.


Surely it's about what he individual feels comfortable with


----------



## hoopdriver (4 Mar 2018)

Vantage said:


> Maybe we could just ban anything skintight/clingy.
> Or red. Or black. Coz those colours can be deemed as racy.
> We could ban shorts, dresses, short sleeve shirts and t shirts. After All they leave proportions of skin uncovered.
> Hell, we could all dress head to toe covering as much skin as possible in baggy material that hides the lines of the human body.
> No doubt some f***er will moan that my dog is naked.


Your dog is naked. Put a burka on her...or a ball gown. But do _something!_


----------



## Vantage (4 Mar 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> Surely it's about what he individual feels comfortable with



Indeed it is.
But there was a post or two suggesting that the wearing of cycling tights may leave others feeling uncomfortable and even wearing tights is no better than walking in butt naked flashing ones willy about.
I'm aware that dressing in lycra may make some of us mamil/mawil types look ridiculous with our expanding guts flapping in the wind, but to suggest that it may cause insult to others is taking the piss.


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Mar 2018)

Cucumber, cello tape.


----------



## winjim (4 Mar 2018)

Vantage said:


> Indeed it is.
> But there was a post or two suggesting that the wearing of cycling tights may leave others feeling uncomfortable and even wearing tights is no better than walking in butt naked flashing ones willy about.
> I'm aware that dressing in lycra may make some of us mamil/mawl types look ridiculous with our expanding guts flapping in the wind, but to suggest that it may cause insult to others is taking the piss.


I choose to believe the women who tell me it does make them feel uncomfortable, rather than the men who tell them it shouldn't.


----------



## Foghat (4 Mar 2018)

winjim said:


> It has the potential to make other people feel uncomfortable.



So what?

Are you advocating that if some people feel 'uncomfortable' with a person walking through a workplace wearing clothing that includes cycling shorts, then the 'solution' (not that one is needed) is for the cyclist to be pressured or forced to wear different clothing rather than for the people who feel the need to advertise that they are 'uncomfortable' are advised to stop looking at, thinking about, fixating on, or otherwise striving to notice, the covered crotches of people merely going about their entirely reasonable and legitimate everyday business?


----------



## winjim (4 Mar 2018)

Foghat said:


> So what?
> 
> Are you advocating that if some people feel 'uncomfortable' with a person walking through a workplace wearing clothing that includes cycling shorts, then the 'solution' (not that one is needed) is for the cyclist to be pressured or forced to wear different clothing rather than for the people who feel the need to advertise that they are 'uncomfortable' are advised to stop looking at, thinking about, fixating on, or otherwise striving to notice, the covered crotches of people merely going about their entirely reasonable and legitimate everyday business?


I'm saying that it's respectful to consider other people's feelings when choosing what clothing to wear in a professional environment.

Not everybody feeling uncomfortable will feel empowered to advertise that fact.


----------



## smutchin (4 Mar 2018)

vickster said:


> He could just slip an item of baggy clothing on as soon as he gets off the bike.



This seems an eminently sensible, practical and non-hysterical suggestion.

I'm disappointed at some of the entirely predictable and tiresome comments in this thread. But not surprised by them.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Mar 2018)

If people don't like what you wear they can..........look the other way


----------



## Foghat (4 Mar 2018)

winjim said:


> I'm saying that it's respectful to consider other people's feelings when choosing what clothing to wear in a professional environment.



Well that's all fine and marvellous, but given the clear context of the OP, and in all similar situations, it's monumentally trumped by the much more significant onus on people in the workplace to have no business paying any attention to, examining, commenting on, objecting to, complaining about, requesting to be covered by baggy clothing, or escalating through the business, the crotches of any people who happen to walk through the workplace in cycling shorts.




winjim said:


> Not everybody feeling uncomfortable will feel empowered to advertise that fact.


​And in the context of the OP and similar situations they damned well shouldn't feel empowered to advertise that they object to the fact that they can't stop themselves observing and fixating on the crotches of people passing by. You seem to be forgetting that checking out and then opting not to ignore these areas on people who are merely walking past is entirely the choice, and at the discretion of, the viewer/complainant.


----------



## vickster (4 Mar 2018)

Have you considered that someone sat in an office might look round to see who is walking past and their head might be quite coincidentally at crotch height. It's quite hard to not to look in such a situation

The OP feels uncomfortable with the lads, I.e. Male colleagues' piss taking and would rather avoid it, maybe he doesn't feel able to say anything for whatever reason. It's his preorogative to feel that way and ask for advice from other cyclists as to how to deal with it. He hasn't from what he says been asked to cover up, it's his preference

Why not start a new thread to discuss if you feel so passionate. It's off topic for this thread


----------



## Vantage (4 Mar 2018)

vickster said:


> Have you considered that someone sat in an office might look round to see who is walking past and their head might be quite coincidentally at crotch height. It's quite hard to not to look in such a situation
> 
> The OP feels uncomfortable with the lads, I.e. Male colleagues' piss taking and would rather avoid it, maybe he doesn't feel able to say anything for whatever reason. It's his preorogative to feel that way and ask for advice from other cyclists as to how to deal with it. He hasn't from what he says been asked to cover up, it's his preference



Nonsense. This the same as saying that in a cycling group one cannot help but fixate on the arse of the cyclist in front. If you don't want to look, don't look.
Taller females could be asked not to wear low cut tops in case a shorter person is forced to gaze at their cleavages.
If the op feels uncomfortable with his colleagues winding him up over the shape of his bits being more pronounced by lycra then offering advice is fair enough, but there have been suggestions that everyday normal cycling gear is sexually provocative or indecent in society. Which is ridiculous.


----------



## Foghat (4 Mar 2018)

vickster said:


> Have you considered that someone sat in an office might look round to see who is walking past and their head might be quite coincidentally at crotch height. It's quite hard to not to look in such a situation



Well that argument applies in all manner of circumstances to any part of anyone's anatomy, but it's certainly no grounds to pressure a cyclist into wearing an alternative to normal cycling shorts. I find it incredibly easy not to look at people's crotches, unless I wish to. Why do all these other people find it so difficult rather than be sensible and adult about it?




vickster said:


> The OP feels uncomfortable with the lads, I.e. Male colleagues' piss taking and would rather avoid it, maybe he doesn't feel able to say anything for whatever reason. It's his preorogative to feel that way and ask for advice from other cyclists as to how to deal with it. He hasn't from what he says been asked to cover up, it's his preference



Of course he can feel uncomfortable with the unwanted attention, and to seek advice on measures to reduce the unwarranted focus on the area in question if that is his preference. I haven't said anything that suggests otherwise. He's the one with grounds to feel aggrieved here after all - not the crotch-fixators. Everything I've said has been directed at people who think they are somehow entitled to focus and comment on it, and pressure a cyclist to change their clothing, when all he's doing is minding his own business as he traverses his workplace.​


----------



## Foghat (4 Mar 2018)

vickster said:


> Why not start a new thread to discuss if you feel so passionate. It's off topic for this thread



Off-topic?....are you mad?

OP posts about being made to feel uncomfortable by people giving unwarranted attention to his crotch, which is concealed by normal cycling shorts (and cycling shorts aren't really all that revealing of course) but nevertheless is apparently still too interesting or noteworthy for idiots to ignore, or could, god forbid, be accidentally glimpsed by someone too delicate to cope. Some posters then jump in, sparking further discussion, by telling, or implying to, the forum that cyclists have a duty to wear baggy clothing if their co-workers can't, or are unwilling to, control their instinct to check out other people's crotches - this could potentially cause the OP or others to feel unnecessary and unwarranted guilt, or that there is an onus on them to accommodate the objectors' and commenters' inappropriate behaviour. I tell those posters that this is unreasonable, illogical and unacceptable in the context of cyclists walking through workplaces, and remind them that the real onus is on the co-workers to behave appropriately, explaining why......as do others. Not remotely off-topic, regardless of how the OP decides to address the problem, which as you say is his prerogative to choose from the options.


----------



## winjim (4 Mar 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've just taken some time to actually read through the thread, instead of just responding to the OP.
> 
> Weird


It's a bit of fun.


Foghat said:


> ....are you mad?


I can clearly see your nuts...


----------



## jefmcg (4 Mar 2018)

Foghat said:


> Faux denials of body-shaming notwithstanding, it would be more appropriate to not imply/project your apparent expectation that male cyclists should wear additional baggy layer(s) over their tight-for-functional-reasons cycling shorts, or in some other way cover any body-shape-revealing short properties, to spare your embarrassment/revulsion/etc so that you don't have to put more effort into overcoming your instinct/urge/whatever-it-is to allow your attention to be drawn to the area in question. Instead, you clearly need to address your own attitude to legitimate gender-neutral functional attire, just as men in polite society are expected to overcome their instinct/urge to allow their attention to be drawn to women's, or indeed men's, equivalent areas.
> 
> It's incredibly easy to avoid noticing, or accidentally glimpsing, men's crotches, especially in the context of situations that are the subject of this thread - you should try harder.


Enough men have - uninvited and unwelcome - deliberately shown me their naked and semi-erect penis that I will continue to be thankful to those who don't.


----------



## Milzy (4 Mar 2018)

I wish I had that problem of Linford Christie. I’d be getting bibs to show it off even more if I was the OP.


----------



## swansonj (4 Mar 2018)

Compare and contrast the last two posts.


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Mar 2018)

There must be no discernible biological sex of, or amongst, the workforce. We must all become non-human automata. It is the only way to preserve our principles, our humanity.


----------



## double0jedi (4 Mar 2018)

Wow! I have to say (even at work) my crotch has never been the point of so much interest! ( ooh err Missus!)

I feel the need to clarify a couple of things. I choose to wear lycra because I find it practical and comfortable when on the bike. I only have a very short walk through the building to where I can shower and change. I would feel that getting off the bike to then put on shorts would be much more of a faff than it would be worth. Also I don't like baggy stuff when I'm riding, I find that the lycra does what it is intended to do when I'm on the bike, but the pros and cons of lycra over normal clothes is a subject for a whole other thread. 

I don't think my wearing of cycle shorts or tights has ever made anyone uncomfortable, if it has then it certainly was not my intension to do so. The comments aimed at me have always been from very good work mates, both male and female, and I have always taken them in jest. I haven't said that I was bullied or have I ever felt under pressure from everyone else to cover up. I have never mentioned it to my colleagues because for me to do so would make more of an issue of it for everyone than I feel it needs to be. The comments are not meant with malice and if I were to say anything about it I feel that it would suddenly make everyone feel uncomfortable every time they see me dressed for cycling. 

The purpose of my post was because I have a few different pairs of shorts and tights, one of which has a much bigger pad at the front that covers everything. Other sets of attire in my range don't cover things quite so well. I just would rather everything were nicely packed away so that in the event that any comments are made I am confident that my penis isn't semi revelled to the non-cycling community. I'm sure given the choice, regardless of the circumstances, most men would choose not to reveal everything they have to the world.......Well there are a few who do but most of them have an injunction or some kind of court order against them,


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Mar 2018)

double0jedi said:


> Wow! I have to say (even at work) my crotch has never been the point of so much interest! ( ooh err Missus!)
> 
> I feel the need to clarify a couple of things. I choose to wear lycra because I find it practical and comfortable when on the bike. I only have a very short walk through the building to where I can shower and change. I would feel that getting off the bike to then put on shorts would be much more of a faff than it would be worth. Also I don't like baggy stuff when I'm riding, I find that the lycra does what it is intended to do when I'm on the bike, but the pros and cons of lycra over normal clothes is a subject for a whole other thread.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but you like showing off your cock.


----------



## Foghat (4 Mar 2018)

jefmcg said:


> Enough men have - uninvited and unwelcome - deliberately shown me their naked and semi-erect penis that *I will continue to be thankful to those who don't*.



Of course, but this is a thread about cyclists who are going about legitimate everyday business and already wearing shorts which aren't actually particularly revealing anyway. @vickster should be along with an off-topic-new-thread recommendation soon.....


----------



## double0jedi (4 Mar 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Yeah, but you like showing off your cock.



Apparently so. 

But to be fair it's probably not worth showing off!!


----------



## numbnuts (4 Mar 2018)

In the naturist world we don't look at breast or crotch areas male or female we just make eye contact, it just goes to show “so called normal people are all perverts”


----------



## screenman (4 Mar 2018)

I am going to have to carefully think about what to wear when I am in the pool in the morning.


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Mar 2018)

double0jedi said:


> Apparently so.
> 
> But to be fair it's probably not worth showing off!!



_We’ll_ be the judge of that.


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> I am going to have to carefully think about what to wear when I am in the pool in the morning.



Ugh. Wife has hidden all my trunks and jammers, so I had to buy these tiny French things. I won’t bother to describe them, the name says it all...”Zeus”.


----------



## Slick (4 Mar 2018)

screenman said:


> I am going to have to carefully think about what to wear when I am in the pool in the morning.


You really don't.


----------



## jefmcg (4 Mar 2018)

double0jedi said:


> Wow! I have to say (even at work) my crotch has never been the point of so much interest! ( ooh err Missus!)


Just to be clear, none of my negative remarks were about you. They were directed at hypothetical men - oh, and Milzy too, apparently.

Speaking of Milzy ...


Milzy said:


> I wish I had that problem of Linford Christie. I’d be getting bibs to show it off even more if I was the OP.


You probably wouldn't, you know. The more a man has something .... um ... worth "showing off", the less of a need he will have to actually display it.

DAMHIKT.

--------

Aside: this reminds of a moment in a previous career, when I was working at _city_ bank. We weren't client facing, but we had a dress requirement. We also had flexible hours, so when I arrived in kit well before the time I had to be there, a couple of colleagues who had arrived much earlier told me they needed something from me to do their jobs. I didn't want to stop them working, so instead of heading to the shower, I sat at my desk and provided it. Then my team leader came by, and told me I wasn't suitably dressed for the office!

It would have been less annoying, if my team leader - though he obeyed the minimum dress requirements - didn't always look like he'd wrestled a bear on the way to work.


----------



## winjim (4 Mar 2018)

There is one of my colleagues who _always_ makes fun of how I look in my cycling gear. She also says I look hot when I've dressed smartly and brushed my hair. I think she might have a bit of a thing for me though, she walks home with me and is always asking me to go to lunch with her. It's a bit weird because she is senior to me and has just had an interview for a promotion so could soon be my line manager.


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Mar 2018)

winjim said:


> There is one of my colleagues who _always_ makes fun of how I look in my cycling gear. She also says I look hot when I've dressed smartly and brushed my hair. I think she might have a bit of a thing for me though, she walks home with me and is always asking me to go to lunch with her. It's a bit weird because she is senior to me and has just had an interview for a promotion so could soon be my line manager.


Get in there.


----------



## winjim (4 Mar 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Get in there.


I did. We're married with a child.


----------



## Milzy (4 Mar 2018)

winjim said:


> There is one of my colleagues who _always_ makes fun of how I look in my cycling gear. She also says I look hot when I've dressed smartly and brushed my hair. I think she might have a bit of a thing for me though, she walks home with me and is always asking me to go to lunch with her. It's a bit weird because she is senior to me and has just had an interview for a promotion so could soon be my line manager.


Kinky, you should deffo buy her lunch. You may end up been her sex slave.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (4 Mar 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Ugh. Wife has hidden all my trunks and jammers, so I had to buy these tiny French things. I won’t bother to describe them, the name says it all...”Zeus”.


I have a friend who has a son that's a fashion designer, and he specializes in swimwear. Teeny. Tiny. Swimwear. He designs other things but when I go to his website I am instantly bombarded with packages (and not from USPS!) I'm like, "Rita, can you tell him to knock it off with the banana hammocks on front page? I just wanna buy a blouse!"


----------



## Venod (5 Mar 2018)

numbnuts said:


> In the naturist world we don't look at breast or crotch areas male or female we just make eye contact, it just goes to show “so called normal people are all perverts”



Are you saying naturists aren't normal people.


----------



## Venod (5 Mar 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I put a lot of this angst down to the (relatively recent) identification of cycling with cycling-sport. Way back in the 70s and 80s my memory is that the only people who wore proper cycling shorts (complete with crunchy chamois) were people who belonged to cycling clubs. These were strange shady organisations and the general perception of them was that you had to be insanely fit and/or have a very expensive bike to belong to one.



Where was this Outer Mongolia ?


----------



## numbnuts (5 Mar 2018)

Afnug said:


> Are you saying naturists aren't normal people.


Well I'm quite normal, but I can't vouch for all the rest


----------



## theclaud (5 Mar 2018)

jefmcg said:


> Enough men have - uninvited and unwelcome - deliberately shown me their naked and semi-erect penis that I will continue to be thankful to those who don't.


It's a fair point, but I don't think walking into an office in functional clothing which happens to be a bit anatomically revealing is comparable to flashing or other forms of harassment, so I'm kinda with Foggers on this. Not least because baggy shorts work over the top of anything else look way sillier than cycling shorts worn alone. If it were my call I would prohibit cycling shorts in any colour except black, but that's more of an aesthetic judgement than a moral one.


----------



## jefmcg (5 Mar 2018)

theclaud said:


> It's a fair point, but I don't think walking into an office in functional clothing which happens to be a bit anatomically revealing is comparable to flashing or other forms of harassment, so I'm kinda with Foggers on this. Not least because baggy shorts work over the top of anything else look way sillier than cycling shorts worn alone. If it were my call I would prohibit cycling shorts in any colour except black, but that's more of an aesthetic judgement than a moral one.


Someone tried to shame the OP for caring, saying .. if I may paraphrase "no one is interested in your penis"
So I just made a supportive remark towards the OP.


----------



## theclaud (5 Mar 2018)

jefmcg said:


> Someone tried to shame the OP for caring, saying .. if I may paraphrase "no one is interested in your penis"
> So I just made a supportive remark towards the OP.


That's true - sorry, I'd forgotten the context of the your post.


----------



## Foghat (5 Mar 2018)

theclaud said:


> I'm kinda with Foggers on this.



Blimey, has the Earth's magnetic polarity reversed or something?........only 'kinda', though! 

Evening, TC!



theclaud said:


> If it were my call I would prohibit cycling shorts in any colour except black, but that's more of an aesthetic judgement than a moral one.



Fully concur with this. Been cycling for 35+ years, and have only ever purchased black shorts!


----------



## mjr (8 Mar 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> But now, for good or ill, cycling clubs are much more open affairs and [...]


This impression suggests you're an able-bodied straight white man...



Dogtrousers said:


> cycling and cyclosport have converged in the public mind and nearly everyone dresses in racing gear.


...but this suggests you're blind.


----------



## mjr (8 Mar 2018)

Vantage said:


> but there have been suggestions that everyday normal cycling gear is sexually provocative or indecent in society. Which is ridiculous.


I don't think "everyday normal cycling gear" means what you think it does. Many UK cyclists seem to have a rather warped idea that skintight lycra isn't sports gear. In cycling-normal places, "everyday normal cycling gear" is probably jeans and a T-shirt:





(source)


----------



## cyberknight (8 Mar 2018)

I have just got some of these shorts and they have quite a big pad, unless your of linford christie proportions ...




https://shop.impsport.com/impsport-hyperion-flo-yellow-bibshorts-2101


----------



## ADarkDraconis (8 Mar 2018)

cyberknight said:


> I have just got some of these shorts and they have quite a big pad, unless your of linford christie proportions ...
> View attachment 399012
> 
> https://shop.impsport.com/impsport-hyperion-flo-yellow-bibshorts-2101


 while I have not personally seen Linford Christie's business, your statement reminded me of my friend who was a history teacher. He was fond of musing about Henry XIII's, erm, well proportioned codpiece on his armor and wondering if he were exaggerating...


----------



## wheresthetorch (9 Mar 2018)

I once had to walk through a women's prison wearing leathers. Felt a tad self-conscious, with women leaning out of cell windows shouting lewd comments!


----------



## gaijintendo (9 Mar 2018)

wheresthetorch said:


> I once had to walk through a women's prison wearing leathers. Felt a tad self-conscious, with women leaning out of cell windows shouting lewd comments!


"I know where the torch is!"


----------



## jefmcg (9 Mar 2018)

wheresthetorch said:


> I once had to walk through a women's prison wearing leathers. Felt a tad self-conscious, with women leaning out of cell windows shouting lewd comments!


What an amazing and unique experience that must have been.


----------



## wheresthetorch (9 Mar 2018)

jefmcg said:


> What an amazing and unique experience that must have been.



Well, quite. It gave me an insight into what this sort of thing is like. Easy to laugh off when it only happens once in your life .


----------



## jefmcg (9 Mar 2018)




----------



## wheresthetorch (10 Mar 2018)

jefmcg said:


> View attachment 399203



Oh dear . . .


----------

